# Notfallset für die Tour.



## erbchen (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich frage mich ob ich bei meinen Touren immer das nötigste für kleine Problemchen dabei habe.

Rahmnedaten der Touren: 40-60km 1000-1500hm. Nächster Bikeshop ist keine Ahnung wo. Dauer 4-6 Std.

Wenn ihr Sachen geschrieben habt die ich sinnvoll finde werd ich diesen Thread erweitern.

Mein Notfallset sieht so aus:

Erste Hilfe Set (ALDI ist klein und leicht und das nötigste dabei)
Kettenschloss
Kettennieter
Erstatzschlauch
Ersatzventil für meine Tubelessreifen
Luftpumpe
Fenixlampe mit Kabelbindern für Helm (Wenn es später werden könnte)

neu:
Geld
Multitool
Dämpferpumpe
Handy
Kabelbinder

An was sollte man noch denken?
Was meint ihr?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen.
Ich würde noch unbedingt ein Multi-Tool mitnehmen, um notfalls schrauben zu können.
Falls du Luftfederelemente hast, würde auch 'ne Dämpferpumpe sinnvoll sein.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Dezember 2010)

Ein bißchen Bargeld und ein Mobiltelefon würde ich noch einstecken.


----------



## sramx9 (19. Dezember 2010)

Definiere mal deine "Tour" etwas genauer. Zumindest die Dauer und ob Zvilisation oder alleine durch die Alpen.
Ich nehme z.B. auf ener normalen 2 Std "Tour" fast nix mit.
Tool, Schlauch, Pumpe, Handy, Wasser.
Wenn ich ahne, dass es länger dauern könnte, noch was zu essen.


----------



## erbchen (19. Dezember 2010)

*update*


----------



## Third Eye (19. Dezember 2010)

immer im rucksack dabei für lange touren: kabelbinder!
2 x heuer damit ein abgerissenes schaltauge / schaltwerk repariert.
ansonsten wie bei erbchen außer der dämpferpumpe (stahlfeder-fahrwerk) und lampe.
zusätzlich taschentuch, schweizer messer und ein langer schnürsenkel. (eigentlich zum befestigen einer schaumstoffrolle am unterrohr für lange tragepassagen)

neu für hochalpines bei viel kälte, wind & sonne: kleine sonnencreme und vaseline für die lippen.


----------



## Schildbürger (19. Dezember 2010)

Werkzeuge und Hilfsmittel für die (Tages-) Tour


> Hallo zusammen,
> das Thema gibt unter Tip(p)s und Tricks noch nicht, also schreibe ich mal was dazu.
> 
> Was man braucht richtet sich natürlich in erster Linie nach den persönlichen Bedürfnissen.
> ...



Weitere Tipps und Anregungen sind willkommen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe immer noch so schwarzes (das stabilere) Klebeband dabei. Wiegt nix und wenn man was tapen muss, hat man was dabei.


----------



## Thomas_747 (19. Dezember 2010)

Bin auch gerade dabei mir darüber Gedanken zu machen. Dann kommt aber auch gleich der nächste Schritt. Wie transportiert man das alles? 
Es gibt ja -zig Bikerrucksäcke, aber wie hier beschrieben geht es ja um 40-60km Touren. Dazu braucht man ja nicht unbedingt einen 25l Sack, andererseits sollten sich einem nicht die ganzen Teile in den Rücken bohren während der Fahrt.

Welche Papiere führt ihr mit? Original oder Kopie?


----------



## einHelge (19. Dezember 2010)

hmm, bin schon mehrmahls nur mit wohnungsschlüssel und portemonaise bewaffnet solche touren gefahren. gut, auch schon mehr als einmal dann nach hause gelaufen. aber übertreiben würde ich es trotzdem nicht. außer ihr hofft bei einem gewissen rucksackgewicht auf nen höheren trainingseffekt. 

ansonsten nehme ich mit:
-camelback
-montiereisen (verlasse mich nicht auf die dinger im flickset)
-flickset oder ersatzschlauch
-speichenschlüssel
-10er imbus
-kreuzschlitzschraubendreher
-handy
-portemonaise (kleingeld, ausweis, krankenkarte)
-fahrradschloss (bin schonmal im krankenhaus zu mir gekommen, rad war zum glück davor angeschlossen. seitdem immer.)
-und je nach jahres- & uhrzeit ne lampe

und transportiert wird das alles in nem 15l rucksack. und da ist dann immer noch platz für ne regenjacke + hose, pullover, handschuhe,...

@thomas_747
papiere führe ich keine mit. wenn ich angehalten werde giebts die rahmennummer. sollte das nicht reichen kann ich immer noch aufm revier vorbeischauen und alles gewünschte vorlegen. war aber bisher nicht der fall.


----------



## MATTESM (19. Dezember 2010)

nehmt in Schen 1.HilfeSet nicht nur diese kleinen ALDI-und-Co Packerle mit. Die sind zwar besser als nix, aber bei einer Tour mit mehreren Teilnehmern völlig unzureichend. Auch wenn ihr Recht habt, dass man das am besten nie brauchen sollte. Aber wenn, dann gern halt mal richtig, so dass ein bisserl mehr im 1.HilfeSet sehr hilfreich ist. 
Grüße ..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 163458 (19. Dezember 2010)

Die Dämpferpumpe kann bei solch kurzen Touren getrost daheim bleiben. Das ein Federelement auf 60 km derart viel Luft verliert, dass es gar nicht mehr fahrbar ist, dürfte auszuschließen sein. Und das Set up wird eh vor Fahrtantritt geprüft.
Gleiches gilt für den Speichenschlüssel. Selbst wenn eine Speiche bricht, schafft man den Weg heim allemal.


Mein First-Aid Paket hab ich selbst zusammengestellt, da die fertigen Sets oft nicht komplett sind oder aber unnötigen Ballast beinhalten.
Es besteht aus:
-Rettungsdecke 
-Dreiecktuch
-Mullbinde mit Wundauflage
-Elastikverband
-Klebeband

Fehlen tut mir eine Schere, die einfach nicht mehr in der Satteltasche unterbekomme. Pflaster nehm ich keine mit. Nach der ersten Regenfahrt kleben die eh nicht mehr und an regelmäßigen Austausch denkt man auch erst, wenn man sie braucht. Wenn´s blutet dann eben gleich verbinden.
Sicherheitsnadeln stellen eher ein Risiko bei der Weiterfahrt da, zumal Klebeband flexibler (z.B. bei der Bikerep.) nutzbar ist.


Bei mir finden sich noch Einweghandschuhe in der Satteltasche (Auch gegen Fettfinger bei Kettenmontage).
Desweiteren eine kleine Flasche Kettenöl, blauer Müllsack als Notfall-Windbraker/Regenjacke oder bei Beschädigungen in der Reifenflanke.

An Werkzeug:
-Kabelbinder 
-Kettennieter und Niete
-Multitool
-Reifenheber
-Ersatzschlauch 
-Minipumpe
-Bargeld

Für die Geldbörse mit Papieren fehlt ebenfalls schlicht der Platz.
Hauptproblem ist das Handy, das eigentlich nicht fehlen sollte. Bisher findet es in der Trikottasche Platz, macht sich allerdings auch gerne mal selbständig.


Nur für längere Touren oder wenn ich in Gegenden unterwegs bin, in denen ich mich gar nicht auskenne und fürchten muss völlig auf mich gestellt zu sein, nehme ich den Rucksack mit.

Darin finden sich dann:
-Riegel (wer weiß schon wo die nächste Tanke ist?)
-Regenjacke
-Arm-und Beinlinge (sofern nicht schon am Körper)
-Überschuhe (witterungsabhängig) 
-Buff
-Trinkblase
-Ersatztrikot
-Dämpferpumpe
-Flickzeug
-Kompass
-ggf. Kartenmaterial
-Bremsbeläge
-kleines Messer

Neu hinzukommen wird eine Trillerpfeife. Die Idee finde ich gut. Die wiegt nix, braucht kaum Platz und hat einen enormen Nutzen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Dezember 2010)

Bei mehrtägigen Ausritten würde ich auch noch Ersatzspeichen mitnehmen.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (19. Dezember 2010)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Bei mehrtägigen Ausritten würde ich auch noch Ersatzspeichen mitnehmen.
> Gruß, Kiwi.


Hab ich´ne zeitlang auch gemacht. Irgendwann hatte ich dann´nen Speichenbruch. Und wie es der Teufel so will, am HR auf der Antriebsseite. Ohne Kranzschlüssel und Kettenpeitsche geht da nix. Dann auf Mehrtagestouren lieber den Speichenschlüssel einpacken, das LR notzentrieren und den nächsten Händler ansteuern.


----------



## Moon_68 (20. Dezember 2010)

Dämpferpumpe ist quatsch, da viel zu schwer. Wenn da die Luft von selbst raus geht, ist der sowieso schrott. Auf Lampe würde ich im Sommer auch verzichten. Eventuell ne leichte Petzl für Tunnels.


----------



## uncletoby (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,  Das führe ich immer in meiner *Satteltasche* mit.
*TOP PEAK Wedge Pack Micro mit Regenhülle:*

[FONT="]2paar Ersatzbremsbeläge, 1 Ersatzschlauch, 1 Kettenschloss,[/FONT][/COLOR] [COLOR=black][FONT="]Ersatzkettenglieder, Minitool mit Reifenheber, Minizange,[/FONT]
[FONT="]Kettenöl  als Nothilfe [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT="]umgefüllt in kl. Plastikflasche, (25ml aus dem Medizinbereich)[/FONT], [FONT="]Brunox Kettendeo [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT="](15ml mit einem kl. Zerstäuberspray von Musterdeos)  [/FONT][FONT="]ein kleines Schweizermesser, [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT="]Luftpumpe mit Patronen, Klebeband (Coroplast) Kabelbinder Kurz + Lang, [/FONT][FONT="]Schaltauge und einen Schaltzug lang, Ersatzcleats mit passenden Schrauben, Rücklicht aussen an der Satteltasche.[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=black][FONT="]Bei Mehrtagestouren habe ich noch 2 Ersatzspeichen mit, diese habe ich mit [/FONT][FONT="]Klebeband an der Strebe fixiert. 
Im Rucksack führe ich immer [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT="]eine Dämpferpumpe, [/FONT][FONT="]Erste Hilfe Paket, dieses wird von mir auch alles  2 Jahre komplett ausgetauscht, da ich das im Winter auch benütze. (Starke Hitze und Kältebelstung auch wird es im Winter immer wieder feucht!) [/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=black][FONT="]Hoffe dir damit gedient zu haben.[/FONT]
[FONT="]Wünsche Dir eine gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und ein Unfallfreies Bikejahr 2011[/FONT][/COLOR]


[COLOR=black][FONT="]Gruß 
[/FONT]


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. Dezember 2010)

Für Fullys: Irgendwas, womit man den Dämpfer an der Hinterachse sperren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (20. Dezember 2010)

ladegeräte für handy, gps, mp3-player, kamera, lampe und so.


----------



## powderJO (20. Dezember 2010)

oha. redet ihr hier von ner erdkugelumrundung oder einer tagestour? sinnvoll ist sicher ein erste-hilfe-set (passt in die trikottasche) und sonst braucht man eigentlich nur, was in eine normale satteltasche passt: reifenheber, kettenschloß, multitool und ersatzschlauch. weiß ich, dass längere, dunkle tunnels auf dem weg liegen, noch ne strinlampe oder kleine taschenlampe. 

will man sich für alle eventualitäten vorbereiten, reicht ein normaler rucksack schnell nicht mehr: dämpferpumpe und ersatzspeichen sind ja das eine. was aber ist mit ersatzmantel, ersatzfedergabel, ersatzlenker und dem ersatzrahmen?


----------



## erbchen (20. Dezember 2010)

*update*

recht hat der ein oder andere... die dämpferpumpoe fliegt raus...

Gruß D


----------



## aufgehts (20. Dezember 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> oha. redet ihr hier von ner erdkugelumrundung oder einer tagestour?                                                                                       was aber ist mit ersatzmantel, ersatzfedergabel, ersatzlenker und dem ersatzrahmen?




du hast noch den  ersatzfahrer vergessen


----------



## Thomas_747 (20. Dezember 2010)

Ist schon kompliziert wo man da aufhören soll. 100%-ige Sicherheit gibt wohl nur ein Ersatzfahrrad, welches einsatzbereit ist. 

Aber mal was anderes. Die Frage hier wurde ja gestellt, damit man seine Erfahrungen austauschen kann und wo solche "Greenhorns" wie ich etwas lernen können. Die meisten Sachen für die Tour klingen absolut logisch und scheinen sinnvoll. 

Aber nehmen wir mal den Nietdrücker für die Kette. Klar, der ist schnell  im Internet bestellt und im Rucksack (habe mich für den Deuter Rucksack Superbike 18 EXP black/white entschieden) verpackt. Doch hilft das wirklich? Ich meine man muß doch schließlich auch wissen wie man das Teil benutzt. Ist das so einfach in der Bedienungsanleitung beschrieben, oder geht "learning by doing"? 

Theoretisch soll man auch im Audi A8 eine Ersatzlampe für den Scheinwerfer dabei haben, aber wem nützt die????


----------



## uncletoby (20. Dezember 2010)

Guter Gedanke, für die Nicht technisch Versierten Biker!


----------



## powderJO (20. Dezember 2010)

Thomas_747 schrieb:


> Doch hilft das wirklich? Ich meine man muÃ doch schlieÃlich auch wissen wie man das Teil benutzt. Ist das so einfach in der Bedienungsanleitung beschrieben, oder geht "learning by doing"?



das lustigste sind die biker, die zwar eine komplette werkzeugkiste inklusive kettennieter dabei haben, aber vergessen, dass es zum nieten auch einen nietstift braucht...

kleiner kettennieter am multitool + kettenschloÃ ist die imho beste lÃ¶sung fÃ¼r technisch nicht so versierte biker. da erspart man sich den komplizierten teil â das nieten â und es geht auch schneller.


----------



## -rabe- (20. Dezember 2010)

Thomas_747 schrieb:


> Aber nehmen wir mal den Nietdrücker für die Kette. Klar, der ist schnell  im Internet bestellt und im Rucksack (habe mich für den Deuter Rucksack Superbike 18 EXP black/white entschieden) verpackt. Doch hilft das wirklich? Ich meine man muß doch schließlich auch wissen wie man das Teil benutzt. Ist das so einfach in der Bedienungsanleitung beschrieben, oder geht "learning by doing"?
> 
> Theoretisch soll man auch im Audi A8 eine Ersatzlampe für den Scheinwerfer dabei haben, aber wem nützt die????



Es macht schon Sinn sich mit dem Werkzeug vorher mal zu befassen. Ein Nietdrücker ist zwar kein Hexenwerk und sollte von jedem halbwegs techn. versierten Menschen auch ohne grosse Anleitung zu benutzen sein, aber manchmal kommts ja blöde (Regen, Kälte, einbrechende Dunkelheit). Da ist`s schon nett, wenn man mit seinem  Werkzeug umgehen kann.

-rabe-


----------



## Deleted 163458 (20. Dezember 2010)

Moon_68 schrieb:


> Dämpferpumpe ist quatsch, da viel zu schwer.


Wir reden von Mehrtagestouren und nicht von einem 20 km XC Rennen. Die parr hindert Gramm kann man verknusen.



Moon_68 schrieb:


> Wenn da die Luft von selbst raus geht, ist der sowieso schrott.


Das würde ich nicht so pauschalisieren. Ein leichter Luftverlust muss nicht zwingend das Ende des Federelements bedeuten.


----------



## Andre1311 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen....
Da ich immer mit Rucksack und Trinkblase fahre und nie großen Bock habe den Rucksack für jede Tour neu zu packen, habe ich immer das gleiche dabei, egal ob 2 Stunden- oder Tagestour.

Das da wäre:

Pumpe
Ersatzschlauch
Minitool mit Kettennietendrücker und Reifenheber
Kettenschloss
Erste-Hilfe Set
Bremsbeläge
Flickzeug incl. Mantelflicken
Isolierband
Kabelbinder
Schaltauge
kleine Petzl Stirnlampe
Blinklicht für hinten
Handy
Geldbeutel
Ersatzakkus für GPS

Wetterbedingt kommen dann noch entsprechend Ersatkleidung dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottiee (20. Dezember 2010)

ausser luftpumpe, ersatzschlauch, reifenheber (wenn man mit den händen einigermassen geschickt ist auch dieser überflüssig)1. hilfe set, geld, handy, multitool und windjacke habe ich bei normalen touren nichts weiter dabei und hab auch nie was vermisst. man mus aber dazu sagen. dass ich 

a:nicht so viel wiege (70kg)
b:nicht sonderlich riskant fahre
c:kein vielfahrer bin

lg


----------



## karstb (20. Dezember 2010)

Was nehmt ihr als Milchfahrer (normale Reifen und Latexmilch) an Ersatzschläuchen mit? Genau genommen müsste man ja zwei Mitnehmen, wenn man beide Reifen nicht wieder dicht bekommt.
Übrigens finde ich es seltsam, dass in 28 Beiträgen erst einmal ein Ersatzschaltauge erwähnt wurde, aber das ist sicher auch rahmenabhängig.
In jedem Fall sollte man drauf achten, dass an dem Multitool ein Torx für Scheibenbremsen ist, ein funktionierender Kettennieter (es gibt genug, die ihren Zweck nicht erfüllen) und am besten auch ein Speichenschlüssel. Reifenheber kann man je nach Reifentyp auch zu Hause lassen.


----------



## ND1971 (20. Dezember 2010)

hi, 

hab immer eine kleine tüte mit diversen schräubchen dabei. nimmt kaum platz weg aber freust dich wie harry wenn du se brauchst...schon mal ne schraube vom cleat verloren ? ;-)

die 2011er evoc rucksäcke haben für werkzeug ein separat zugängliches fach mit mehreren kleinfächern. in meinem deuter fliegt immer alles im großen stauraum rum zwischen den klamotten. das nervt. und in zeiten von absenkbaren sattelstützen ists halt aus mit satteltaschen...die evocs gibts wohl ab märz...


----------



## Andre1311 (20. Dezember 2010)

ND1971 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hab immer eine kleine tüte mit diversen schräubchen dabei. nimmt kaum platz weg aber freust dich wie harry wenn du se brauchst...schon mal ne schraube vom cleat verloren ? ;-)
> 
> die 2011er evoc rucksäcke haben für werkzeug ein separat zugängliches fach mit mehreren kleinfächern. in meinem deuter fliegt immer alles im großen stauraum rum zwischen den klamotten. das nervt. und in zeiten von absenkbaren sattelstützen ists halt aus mit satteltaschen...die evocs gibts wohl ab märz...



Hatte ich ganz vergessen. Ein Ersatzcleat habe ich incl. Schrauben auch mit dabei.


----------



## Andre1311 (20. Dezember 2010)

karstb schrieb:


> Was nehmt ihr als Milchfahrer (normale Reifen und Latexmilch) an Ersatzschläuchen mit? Genau genommen müsste man ja zwei Mitnehmen, wenn man beide Reifen nicht wieder dicht bekommt.
> Übrigens finde ich es seltsam, dass in 28 Beiträgen erst einmal ein Ersatzschaltauge erwähnt wurde, aber das ist sicher auch rahmenabhängig.
> In jedem Fall sollte man drauf achten, dass an dem Multitool ein Torx für Scheibenbremsen ist, ein funktionierender Kettennieter (es gibt genug, die ihren Zweck nicht erfüllen) und am besten auch ein Speichenschlüssel. Reifenheber kann man je nach Reifentyp auch zu Hause lassen.



Ja, das ist Rahmenabhängig.
Ich denke auf Touren zuhause, kann darauf bestimmt verzichten, aber im Bikeurlaub oder auf einem Alpencross ist es Pflicht.
Da ich meine Zeug nie neu packe, habe ich es halt immer dabei.
Bin nicht so ein Gramm-Fetischist.


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Dezember 2010)

Ersatzspeichen passen hervorragend in den lenker. Da dieser meistens nicht gerade ist verspannen die sich so, dass sie nicht klappern, sonst halt ankleben


----------



## Thomas_747 (20. Dezember 2010)

Muß man eigentlich bei 10-fach Shimano Ketten tatsächlich den teueren Spezialnietdrücker verwenden, oder machen es die konventionellen unterwegs zur not auch?
Ich will hier keine off-topic dis beginnen, sondern nur wissen ob das Einfluß auf die Zusammenstellung des Werkzeuges hat.


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Dezember 2010)

es KÖNNTE sein, dass die Nite der 10fach ketten höhere Drücke und damit andere Übersezungen (=steigung des gewindes) benötigen.


----------



## einHelge (20. Dezember 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Die Dämpferpumpe kann bei solch kurzen Touren getrost daheim bleiben. ... Gleiches gilt für den Speichenschlüssel. Selbst wenn eine Speiche bricht, schafft man den Weg heim allemal.



wenn der abstand zwischen mantel und rahmen eh schon sehr gering ist kann eine 8 mehr probleme als eine gebroche speiche verursachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (21. Dezember 2010)

CO2-Patrone mit Ventil-Adapter wenn's schnell gehen soll (Marathon, Regen, Kälte).

Das meiste für technische Problem ist auf normalen Touren in der Satteltasche. 
Der grobe Rest im Trink-Rucksack (Deuter Compact EXP 12 -14 Liter).

Gruss
Monster


----------



## polo (21. Dezember 2010)




----------



## powderJO (21. Dezember 2010)

polo schrieb:


>



kann man sich auch sparen. schnaps einfach gleich in die trinkflasche. am besten strohrum, dann friert auch nichts mehr ein. 

aber schon wahnsinn, was hier alles mitgeschleppt wird. selbst bei einem alpencross in den westalpen, wo man wirklich nicht alle 20 km auf eine hütte oder ein dorf trifft, käme ich mir mit dem meisten zeug deutlich over-equipped vor.


----------



## Andre1311 (21. Dezember 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> kann man sich auch sparen. schnaps einfach gleich in die trinkflasche. am besten strohrum, dann friert auch nichts mehr ein.
> 
> aber schon wahnsinn, was hier alles mitgeschleppt wird. selbst bei einem alpencross in den westalpen, wo man wirklich nicht alle 20 km auf eine hütte oder ein dorf trifft, käme ich mir mit dem meisten zeug deutlich over-equipped vor.



Ich denke jeder muß mal seine Erfahrung gemacht haben, wenn ihm unterwegs was passiert oder defekt geht.
Ich habe auch größtenteils darauß gelernt.


----------



## erbchen (21. Dezember 2010)

*update*

Erste Hilfe Set (ALDI ist klein und leicht und das nötigste dabei)
Kettenschloss
Kettennieter
Erstatzschlauch
Schaltauge (!!! das gibts oft nicht "mal schnell im Bikeladen um die Ecke, erfahrung selber schon gemacht) 
Ersatzventil für meine Tubelessreifen
 Luftpumpe
Fenixlampe mit Kabelbindern für Helm (Wenn es später werden könnte)
Geld
Multitool
Handy
Ersatzakkus für GPS 
Dämpferpumpe (nehme ich wieder )

ich gaube so kann man das stehen lassen.


----------



## sub-xero (22. Dezember 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Pflaster nehm ich keine mit. Nach der ersten Regenfahrt kleben die eh nicht mehr und an regelmäßigen Austausch denkt man auch erst, wenn man sie braucht. Wenn´s blutet dann eben gleich verbinden.



Also ich schwöre auf Sprühpflaster. Ist ein kleines praktisches Döschen. Einfach auf die Wunde sprühen und fertig. Das versorgt die Wunde tagelang und man muss sich um nichts mehr kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gomes123 (22. Dezember 2010)

wenn man langer reisen machen wird, einpaar Notfalligkeit wie Kleines Essen, Arztlichen Sache stecken lassen. und einbisschen BARGELD.


----------



## Ruderbock (22. Dezember 2010)

von wegen Plaster:

STERI STRIPPS!!!!

sind original eingeschweisst, sodass nichts nass wird, und wenn man eine (Platz-)Wunde nach saubermachen schön Rand an Rand beiklebt, könnte man meist sogar auf echtes Nähen verzichten!
hab (leider) schon sehr gute Erfahrung mit gemacht.

LG Jens


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Dezember 2010)

Auf die schnelle Hausrunde nehm ich nix ausser Geld (entweder für einen Cappu oder ein Taxi im Notfall) und einem Handy (damit ich bei einer Panne den Shuttle-Dienst anrufen kann, währen ich einen Cappu trinke) ;-)
Bei Mehrtagestouren 1. Hilfe-Set mit Rettungsdecke, Kettenschloß, Bremsbeläge, Schaltauge und Minitool;
Bei Tages-Trailtouren in den Alpen: Reduziertes 1. Hilfe-Set, dafür mit Kältespray (wenn ich es schon früher dabei gehabt hätte, wäre schon so mancher froh drum gewesen),
bei normalen Tagestouren: 1. Hilfe-Set reduziert. Dafür sind immer Arnika-Globuli dabei, damit habe ich bei Steinschlägen auf´s Schienbein oder Insektenstichen sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Dafür bleiben die dicken Verbände daheim.
Minitool, Kettenschloss, Bremsbeläge und Schaltauge sind immer in der Satteltasche, Luftpumpe normalerweise im Rucksack. Dämpferpumpe hab ich noch die gebraucht, hätte ich auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Thomas_747 (22. Dezember 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Auf die schnelle Hausrunde nehm ich nix ausser Geld (entweder für einen Cappu oder ein Taxi im Notfall) und einem Handy (damit ich bei einer Panne den Shuttle-Dienst anrufen kann, währen ich einen Cappu trinke) ;-)
> Bei Mehrtagestouren 1. Hilfe-Set mit Rettungsdecke, Kettenschloß, Bremsbeläge, Schaltauge und Minitool;
> Bei Tages-Trailtouren in den Alpen: Reduziertes 1. Hilfe-Set, dafür mit Kältespray (wenn ich es schon früher dabei gehabt hätte, wäre schon so mancher froh drum gewesen),
> bei normalen Tagestouren: 1. Hilfe-Set reduziert. Dafür sind immer Arnika-Globuli dabei, damit habe ich bei Steinschlägen auf´s Schienbein oder Insektenstichen sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Dafür bleiben die dicken Verbände daheim.
> Minitool, Kettenschloss, Bremsbeläge und Schaltauge sind immer in der Satteltasche, Luftpumpe normalerweise im Rucksack. Dämpferpumpe hab ich noch die gebraucht, hätte ich auch nicht dabei.


 
Hat das Schaltauge denn wirklich eine höhere Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit als ein mgl. Reifenschaden, oder wieso bist Du ohne E-Schlauch/Flickzeug unterwegs?
Thomas


----------



## RAUMFAHRER7012 (22. Dezember 2010)

Thomas_747 schrieb:


> Muß man eigentlich bei 10-fach Shimano Ketten tatsächlich den teueren Spezialnietdrücker verwenden, oder machen es die konventionellen unterwegs zur not auch?
> Ich will hier keine off-topic dis beginnen, sondern nur wissen ob das Einfluß auf die Zusammenstellung des Werkzeuges hat.


Der normale Kettennieter reicht vollkommen aus,passender Kettenniet ist wichtig.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt, Schlauch hab ich natürlich auch dabei! Flickzeug eigentlich nicht. Dafür ein Stück abgeschnittenen, dünnen Mantel, falls ich mir den Mantel aufschlitze, hab ich was zum Unterlegen. Hat mir schon mal den Alpencross gerettet!


----------



## 3cinos (27. Dezember 2010)

Würde die o. g. aktuelle Liste noch um wichtige Schrauben, Kabelbinder,  Notfallspeiche, Schaltzug, 4 Kettenglieder, Bremsbeläge, ein paar Nokons für den Schaltwerkbogen, kl. Feile, gekürztes PUK-Sägeblatt, kl. Messer/Schere, Power-Tape, Notlicht V+H erweitern. Meine Schrauben sind so ausgewählt, dass ich ganz wenig Werkzeug benötige.
Anstatt Multitool habe ich nur Einzel-Werkzeuge an Board, was ich für meine Bikes tats. brauche.
In Unkenntnis, was im Aldi-Notfallset ist, habe ich Dreiecktuch, Rettungsdecke, Pflaster + Klammerpflaster, Binde, Kompresse, Verbandspäckchen, Wundschnellverband, Desinfektion, starke Schmerztabletten, was gegen Durchfall, Trillerpfeife, Mine, Blatt Papier an Board
Erste Hilfe (220g) und Werkzeug (900g) ist im durchsichtigen Plastikbeutel, die sind leicht und ich sehe was wo ist. Beides habe ich grundsätzlich im Rucksack am Mann.
Bei Bedarf ergänze ich das Ganze noch um Biwacksack, Kompass (fahre ohne GPS), Kettenöl.

@Pfadfinderin
Der Tipp mit dem Stück Mantel ist  Kommt demnächst mit zu meinem Bordwerkzeug.


----------



## PhatBiker (28. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man das so liest, denkt man das Ihr wochenlang unterwegs sein wollt.
Manoman . . . das muss alles ja auch getragen werden, am besten von ein Service Wagen der hinterherfährt.
Ich habe eigendlich für mich alleine kaum was mit, auch wenn es länger dauert.
Soll ja auch einwenig Abenteuer feeling dabei sein.
Trinken auf jeden fall und das hier Händy und Geld geschrieben wird, ist ja schon spannend, mal ehrlich, das ist doch immer dabei und für mich selbstverständlich und eigendlich nicht erwähnendswert.
Wenn ich mit ein paar mehr Leuten unterwegs bin, pack ich schon mal mehr ein als für mich alleine. Dann mach ich immer den Packesel, was mich wiederrum so manchesmal nervt, weil die anderen das total Relaxt sehen und garnicht dran denken das was kaputt gehen kann und selber kaum was dabei haben. 
Die Stimmung kippt dann immer ganz schnell ins negative wenn was kaputt geht und geschraubt werden muss.
Um das zu vermeiden nehm ich lieber bissel mehr mit und könnt mir jedesmal selber dafür in den Hintern treten wenn ich merk das die anderen selber das volle Programm dabei haben. Ist aber der selternere Fall.
In diesen Sinne . . . eine Schrauberfreie Bikezeit.


----------



## sub-xero (28. Dezember 2010)

3cinos schrieb:


> Würde die o. g. aktuelle Liste noch um wichtige Schrauben, Kabelbinder,  Notfallspeiche, Schaltzug, 4 Kettenglieder, Bremsbeläge, ein paar Nokons für den Schaltwerkbogen, kl. Feile, gekürztes PUK-Sägeblatt, kl. Messer/Schere, Power-Tape, Notlicht V+H erweitern.



Im Ernst? Schrauben, Kettenglieder, Nokons, Sägeblatt? Das würde ich vielleicht auf eine 3-monatige Tour durch Afrika mitnehmen. Aber wenn Du mit einem gut gewarteten Bike die Alpen überquerst sollte das nicht notwendig sein. Wofür denn eine Säge?


----------



## RAUMFAHRER7012 (28. Dezember 2010)

Welche kleine&funktionierende Pumpe nehmt Ihr mit bzw. was haltet Ihr von dieser:http://www.sks-germany.com/?l=de&a=product&r=Mountainbike&i=10367&SUPERSHORT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (28. Dezember 2010)

Einer aus mein Umfeld fand das mal cool mit eine ausgewachsenen Standpumpe eine Streetsession mitzumachen. Ich selber, wenn es denn so ist, hab eine kleine Doppelhubpumpe dabei.
Ich mach die Tage mal eine kleine Liste was ich so gedenke einzupacken . . .


----------



## Deleted 163458 (28. Dezember 2010)

RAUMFAHRER7012 schrieb:


> Welche kleine&funktionierende Pumpe nehmt Ihr mit bzw. was haltet Ihr von dieser:http://www.sks-germany.com/?l=de&a=product&r=Mountainbike&i=10367&SUPERSHORT


Völlig OT!


----------



## RAUMFAHRER7012 (28. Dezember 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Völlig OT!


 Was bedeutet es auf Deutsch?


----------



## Deleted 163458 (28. Dezember 2010)

RAUMFAHRER7012 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet es auf Deutsch?


Guckst Du


----------



## RAUMFAHRER7012 (28. Dezember 2010)

Kapiert.Danke.(SRY)


----------



## PhatBiker (29. Dezember 2010)

Ohnee, ich hasse abkürzungen. Soviel zeit muss sein das man alles vernünftig ausschreiben kann. Die Zeit der Abkürzungen war die Zeit als SMS nur 149 Zeichen (?) lang sein durften.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (29. Dezember 2010)

und was hat das mit einem Notfallset zu tun?


----------



## Andre1311 (29. Dezember 2010)

So Leute, die immer meinen andere hier im Forum zu recht weisen zu müßen, gehen mir dermaßen auf den Sack.
Wenn´s dich nicht interessiert, dann halte doch einfach deine Finger still.

Was ist denn bitte schlimm dran, wenn das Thema bissel vom eigentlichen abschweift.

Meine Fresse, immer diese Gluckscheiser.....


----------



## Jetpilot (29. Dezember 2010)

> Gluckscheiser


was ist denn das?


Zur Pumpe: Teleskoppumpen sind bei den Luftmengen die in einen MTB reifen passen am besten, zumahl du auch keine hohen Drücke erzeugen musst. Wenn du unbedingt Platz sparen willst, geht auch eine Rennradpumpe, aber da bist du dann auch beschäftigt wenn du mal nen 2.5er aufpumpen musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andre1311 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich meine natürlich Klugscheiser....

War bissel außermir....


----------



## Andre1311 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hatte sonst auch immer so eine kleine Pumpe, aber habe mich immer wieder geärgert, wenn ich einen Platten hatten und mit diesem Ding ran mußte.

Die hier:

http://de.topeak.com/products/Pumps/PocketRocket

Seit Sommer habe ich diese hier:

http://www.sks-germany.com/?l=en&a=product&r=mini pumps&i=7391250000&INJEX T-ZOOM

Und ich muß sagen es geht wesentlicch schneller und komfortabler.


----------



## schotti65 (30. Dezember 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ...Dafür ein Stück abgeschnittenen, dünnen Mantel, falls ich mir den Mantel aufschlitze, hab ich was zum Unterlegen...



Bei Globetrotter gibts "Park Tool Mantelflicken".
Die halten ziemlich gut, fahre einen seit über 1 Jahr in einem DH-Mantel, den ich ab und zu aufziehe.


----------



## Andre1311 (30. Dezember 2010)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Bei Globetrotter gibts "Park Tool Mantelflicken".
> Die halten ziemlich gut, fahre einen seit über 1 Jahr in einem DH-Mantel, den ich ab und zu aufziehe.



Kann ich nur bestätigen.
Habe allerdings die Variante von Rose.

Guckst Du:http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-selbstklebende-flicken-patch-kit


----------

